# How to run Fallout 1, 2 & Tactics on Android with all the Sounds, Patches & Mods Edited 8/16/2013



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

Fallout 1&2 are now Fully playable on Android with all the sounds and music from the original game.
With the use of an Android X86 emulator QEMU, you will learn how to install and play your own copy of Fallout1or2 on Android.






*New DosBox Turbo Version and Video!*
[media]http://youtu.be/f21K1Exq2jA

Download DosBox Turbo Version 1.0

*Fallout the game is Not included! (Some Assembly Required)*

*Recommended System Requirements:*
CPU Quad- Core, Dual-core 1.5+GHz, equivalent or better.
GPU Adreno 220, Nvidia Tegra2/3, equivalent or better.
2GB, 1GB, 512MB. My Config asks for a min or 256MB & shouldn't be run on a device with less than this.
8GB disk space

*Minimum System Requirements:*
1Ghz CPU with 256MB of Ram
4GB Disk Space
Note*2)Fallout2 Config without Video & Ambient sounds should be used, see step # 4

Tested Devices: HP TouchPad, galaxy Note 2, galaxy s3, galaxy s1 i9000 (Thanks to flormariadulce for all the testing)

*Disclaimer*:
I am not responsible for any problems or damage to your device from using these files.
The user assumes full responsibility for their actions.
These files are not harmful but playing videos games is very stressful on your mobile device.

*Fallout 1&2 Android installation guide:*

1)you will need Fallout 1or2 the game fully installed on a PC (Not provided here)

*Download QEMU Emulator for Android:*
2)a]Version 1.0 free open source Android X86 Emulator QEMU Download:

Version 1.0 + Mirror Download:
*Note!* Version 1.0 is the more stable but won't run the restoration Project. Manually install Killaps fallout 2 patch with it. You can also use Mash's Resolution patch with this version.
Killap's Unofficial Fallout 2 Patch (US/UK - manual install)
Fallout2 Hi-Res Patch v4.0.2

Or
2) b] Version 2.0 free open source Android X86 Emulator QEMU Download:

Version 2.0 + Mirror Download:
*Note! *Use Version 2.0 to run Killaps Fallout 2 Restoration Project. You must do the manual installation of the restoration patch and use the win98 files!
1)Extract the Restoration patch, open the folder.
2)Open the "main" folder and copy and paste these files into your Fallout 2 install directory.
3)Open the "Windows 95-98-ME" folder and copy and paste these files into your Fallout 2 install directory. (Say yes to overwrite the files)
4)Open the "Batch_work' folder and copy and paste these files into your Fallout 2 install directory. Run the f2.bat file(A window will popup)
5)Next this is EXTREMELY important, in your Fallout 2 install directory delete a file called "patch000.dat"
Fallout 2 Restoration Project Manual Version Download:

3) Extract either the 2GB or 1GB empty HDD.img files to an easy to find location on your PC. Bigger is Better, for improved stability! Note* The Default is 2GB. You can change this by editing the sdl config file.

4) Install the free 30 day trial of WinImage and run the application. Be sure to use it before 30 days passes.
WinImage 8.50 Download:

5) Open the empty HDD.img by dragging it into the open Winimage program. Or navigating to it from file/open

6) Locate your fully installed Fallout1or2 game folder. Transfer the Fallout game folder into the HDD.img and save it. This can include the official Patches and Mash's resolution patch. I would recommend playing at 640x480 if you have a dual core device. You can attempt 800x600 or 1024x768 if you have a quad core device. Single core devices should use my No Ambient noise Fallout cfg.

(*Optional*) You can install one of my custom Fallout cfg files by copying and pasting it into the Fallout directory.
a)Config With Video & Ambient sounds: This is recommend to improve screen scroll performance and sound compatibility.
b)Config without Video & Ambient sounds: This has the same sound tweaks but further increases performance by removing ambient and video noises. Note*NPC conversations will still have spoken dialogue.

7) Save your new HDD.img and close the program.

8)Copy and paste your new Fallout2 HDD.img into the SDL folder in your downloads.

9)Transfer the sdl folder to your devices internal memory. This will be the location that opens when you plug in the USB cable.

10)Transfer the libSDL.apk to your device and install it. Note* you may need to Enable 'Unknown Sources' from Settings/Security/Enable.

11)Run the libSDL.apk and start windows. Skip scan disk if it comes up.

12)Play Fallout2 on Android.

*SDL cfg File: *
-Located in the sdl folder you will find the sdl.cfg file. This allows you to edit the instructions given to the emulator.
-You can edit and save changes to this file using notepad.

*-Here is the default line for the sdl.cfg file.*
/sdl -L . -m 256 -boot c -hda c.img -hdb HDD_2Gb.img -usb -usbdevice tablet -soundhw sb16

*Notes(Important)*

*-You must click the volume bottom before you can move the mouse.*

-Fallout1: If you have problems launching Fallout 1, then include the Patch and Dos files to your fallout 1 folder and launch the game from Dos.
Fallout1.1+Dos Patch download:

-Fallout2: If you have problems launching Fallout 2, manually install Killap's Unofficial Fallout 2 Patch (US/UK - manual install) Download:

-You can increase or decrease the Memory -m 128 or 256 or 512+(recommended)
-The Default is 256MB for compatibility.
-Set the emulated Memory size to half of your total system Memory size. So if your device has 1GB of DDR use the 512 setting.

-You can change the name of the HDD -hdb HDD_2Gb.img Note*It Must match the exact name in your sdl.cfg file.
-Add additional HDD's by adding sequentially lettered -hd( X) Like so
- /sdl -L . -m 256 -boot c -hda c.img -hdb hdd_2Gb.img -hdc hdd_2Gb.img -hde hdd_2Gb.img&#8230; ect
-The default is HDD_2Gb.img but you can edit the file with notepad. Just change the 2 to a 1, to use the HDD_1Gb.img, save and exit.

*Extra HDD for Virtual Memory:*
-I would highly recommended attaching a 1Gb HDD used only for virtual memory. You can use the Virtual Memory sdl cfg line below.
-Once you are running the emulator right click on the vault 13 desktop icon and choose properties, select the performance tab. -Next select "virtual memory" at the bottom, click "Let me specify my own virtual memory settings" and select the HDD you attached.
-It will prompt you to reboot once you exit. Don't reboot, choose no, and then shutdown and re-launch the emulator.
-This will help to keep System Resources between 98-99% free. This helps to optimize the performance and improve stability.
-You can check the performance by right clicking on the desktop vault computer and selecting properties. Navigate to the performance tab at the top and look for "System Resources:98%free".

*Virtual Memory sdl cfg:*
/sdl -L . -m 512 -boot c -hda c.img -hdb HDD_2Gb.img -hdc HDD_1Gb.img -usb -usbdevice tablet -soundhw sb16

*Troubleshooting:*
-You must click the volume bottom before you can move the mouse.
-To help maintain stability try and minimize back ground app activity while running Fallout.
Note*Fallout1&2 runs reasonably stable. Reasonably stable = testers report gaming session of 1-3hrs.

*Tweaking the CPU Settings:*
Increasing the minimum CPU frequency may help to improve stability. You can use the free CPU Master App. Also set the CPU governor to Performance or on demand. Don't forget to set it back to normal after your finished exploring the wasteland.

*CPU Master Play Store (free app):*

*Fallout 1 Patches @ No Mutants Allowed:*

*Fallout 2 Patches **@ No Mutants Allowed:*

Fallout 2 Restoration Project Installer Version Download:

Fallout 2 Restoration Project Manual Version Download:

How to Play Half-Life 1 on Android with DosBox Turbo & the HP TouchPad

*Another Project by: RolandDeschain79.*
*Checkout my YouTube Channel Here:*


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

Thread and links updated. Fixed up the sound.


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

Hello Fallout fans. Today I got a new Fallout launcher working with DosBox turbo. The Result is that you can play Fallout 1 and 2 on Android very stably with a fully touchscreen interface, on screen keyboard, Joystick and Bluetooth devices. I still have to finish tweaking and testing it﻿ but very soon I will make a new video about it. In addition many other X86 PC games will soon be playable on Android. So stay tuned to see the future of PC gaming on Android. Please Stand By!!

Here is the first screenshot ever taken of Fallout Tactics running on Android. Currently the cut scene videos crash the game but I was able to load and play the game.

Fallout 2 runs betters than I have ever seen on a mobile device and is much more stable than using QEMU. Killaps Restoration project is also working with DosBox turbo.



Dosbox Turbo X86 compatibility list for the Fallout Launcher Beta:
Age of Empires
Age of Empires 2
Arcanum (Works but takes 10min+ to load)
Diablo 1
Fallout 1
Fallout2
Fallout2: Restoration project 
Fallout Tactics (Turn off 3D sound 800x600 16 bit)
Half life
Simcity 3000
Starcraft
The Sims

Works with daemon tools:
Homeworld 1
Jedi Knight dark forces 2


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

Hello Fallout fans here are the latest updates to my PC gaming for DosBox Turbo Project. Testing is almost complete






[media]http://youtu.be/roEURPFiYME


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

You have to see it to believe it! 3Dfx Support on Android with win9X. I am now testing DosBox Turbo RC1 for 3Dfx Glide support. Fallout tactics showed a big improvement with Voodoo support.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

RolandDeschain79 said:


> You have to see it to believe it! 3Dfx Support on Android with win9X. I am now testing DosBox Turbo RC1 for 3Dfx Glide support. Fallout tactics showed a big improvement with Voodoo support.


Wish I was a gamer.


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

nevertells said:


> Wish I was a gamer.


Me too, cause you would love to hear this news







Here is the first ever look at Fallout Tactics running on Android with DosBox Turbo. 

http://youtu.be/aAsFVUL0b_w

Today we will be playing the classic 2001 game Fallout Tactics: Brotherhood of Steel with Voodoo 3Dfx support and my Fallout for Android Solution. This is a test of Win9x support for DosBox Turbo build RC-1-2.1.3 Gameplay [email protected]:57

Device used: Samsung Galaxy Note ll
Build: DosBox Turbo build RC-1-2.1.3
Game tested: Fallout Tactics: Brotherhood of Steel (GOG)

DosBox Turbo:

DosBox Turbo Performance Page:

Quad Core Samsung Exynos (1.6 Ghz - Samsung Galaxy Note II) ~ Pentium 75 - 90
Quad Core Nvidia Tegra3 CPU (1.5Ghz) ~ Pentium 60-75Mhz
Dual Core Nvidia Tegra2 CPU (1Ghz) ~ [email protected]
Dual Core A9/Exynos Processor (Samsung Galaxy II @ 1.2Ghz) ~ [email protected]
Dual Core Qualcomm Snapdragon S3 (MSM8260 1.5Ghz) ~ [email protected]
Single Core Generic Cortex A8 (1Ghz) ~ [email protected]

Fallout Tactics GOG Store:
http://www.gog.com/g...fallout_tactics

GOG Minimum system requirements(Lol): Windows XP or Windows Vista, 1 GHz Processor (1.4 GHz recommended), 256MB RAM (512 recommended), 3D graphics card compatible with DirectX 7 (compatible with DirectX 9 recommended).

Odin's FT Booster utility,"allows faster, smoother scrolling & much less disk usage":

How to remove ambient Sounds and Optimize files:
Use the Booster app to Modify the audio files so ambient sounds can be deleted. 
-Run Boost "Browse" to your FT directory. Next select sound_o.bos and sound_amb.bos under "files to optimize".Click on "Optimize!"
-Delete the ambient sounds folder from the fallout tactics/core/sounds/ambient
-Delete intro movie from fallout tactics/core/movies/intro.bik


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

New DosBox Turbo Guide and Video are officially out now!






Download Version 1.0


----------

